# ACHTUNG! Netbeans Update -Problem



## benders (3. Jul 2008)

Hi!

Mein NB 6.1 hat mir heute (3.7.08) neue Updates gemeldet.
(AutoUpdater ..)

Nach der Installation, konnte NB ca. 40 Plugins nicht starten.

Es fehlt der Plugins Menü-Eintrag, um ein Update zu starten.
Was sonst noch fehlt habe ich noch nicht herausgefunden.

Bernd


----------



## ps (3. Jul 2008)

Ich habe auch NB 6.1 - mir wurde kein Update gemeldet. Evtl. kam das Updaten von einem Plugin welches ich nicht benutze, oder das Problem ist mittlerweile behoben.


----------



## benders (3. Jul 2008)

In der Netbeans-User Mailinglist ist das Problem auch beschrieben.

Als Lösung stand dort, man solle den .netbeans Ordner löschen.

Wenn man das tut, startet NB wieder mit alle Menü-Einträgen, und es werden wieder einen Menge Updates geladen.
Das vorherige Problem tritt nicht wieder auf.

Leider sind dann aber alle "Recent-Projekte" und alle benutzerdefinierten Libraries weg.

Für die Libraries habe ich folgende Lösung.

Den ursprünglichen .netbeans-Ordner nicht löschen, sondern verschieben.

NB erzeugt dann einen neuen Ordner.

Unter .netbeans\6.1\config\org-netbeans-api-project-libraries\Libraries gibt es XML-Dateien.
Diese in den neuen Ordner kopieren. 

Viel Erfolg

Bernd


----------

